# Unjailbrake iPod Touch, iPhone with out Restoring to factory



## H0ma93 (Apr 18, 2011)

hey i was wondering if there was a way to unjailbrake my 4th gen iPod touch on 4.3.3 befor the next update in the fall? from what i have read so far when ever you update to a new iOS you have to rejailbrake your iDevice. so im wondering if it is possable to download the original iOS for 4.3.3 (iv seen list of all the other updates to direct download but non had 4.3.3) and "update" my iPod back to the unjailbroken update?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The essayist way I know it to restore the iPhone to default settings, then just update it.


----------



## H0ma93 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would do that but the last time I did that I lost all my game data. I wanna find a way to do it without loosing all my game save.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I looked at a bunch of websites all of them pretty much say the same the only way of getting around it is by restoring.


----------



## H0ma93 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know when you update to the new firmware (ie.5.0) you need to jailbrake again so I was thinking that many I could "update" my firmware to a non jailbroken state


----------

